# Chevy 2500 No Snow Plow Prep



## Trails End Lawn (Oct 5, 2004)

I JUST BOUGHT MY NEW TRUCK A CHEVY 2500 CREW CAB AND AM HAVING A 7.5 WESTERN PRO PLOW PUT ONTO THE TRUCK. I TOLD THE DEALER WHEN I WAS BUYING IT WHAT I WAS GOING TO DO(KEEP THAT IN MIND). I DID HAVE A PERSON FROM ANOTHER DEALERSHIP SAY THAT IF I DO NOT HAVE THE SNOW PLOW PREP PACKAGE ON THE TRUCK THAT MY WARRANTY WILL BE VOID AND I CAN NOT PUT A PLOW ON IT. ALSO HE SAID THAT SINCE I DIDNT GET THE HD PACKAGE ON IT THAT I WILL BE ASKING FOR TROUBLE BY PUTTING A PLOW ON THIS TRUCK. IS ANY OF THIS TRUE FOR GOD SAKES ITS A 3/4 TON TRUCK AND IT CANT HANDLE A PLOW  . THANKS FOR YOUR HELP.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Welcome to Plowsite!!

Most dealers will tell you that it will void the warranty. When I had my 2001 chevy, my warranty was never voided. :waving:


----------



## Trails End Lawn (Oct 5, 2004)

*Hd*

What About It Not Being An Hd Is That A Big Deal. I Am Getting Alot Of Commerical Accounts This Years So Its Going To Be Working Hard Along With The Other Trucks This Winter???


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Not being an HD sgouldn't matter. Mine was and HD and I didn't have the prep package. 
It's good to see we have another Iowan here too.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

The only thing that can be voided in your warranty is problems that have a direct result of the plow being on your vehicle and that it can be proven that the plow caused it. Now, it you have a good relationship with your dealer and they are really interested in taking care of their customer they will warranty it ragardless (but they don't have to). Personally I would because for the good gesture of repairing it for you i would hope that you would consider buying from me again


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

you bought a 3/4 ton truck. a 2500hd is a 1 ton truck, they are completly different.

you will be fine with using that truck. 

warantee comes down hevily on the dealer, what they will and wont fix and what they turn thier eye to if its border line. 

They cant void your warantee for any reason. They can deny certian parts of it if they feel that what you did or didnt do caused the failure.

Like was mentioned, a good dealer will look away if its borderline becasue next time you buy a vehical you will be buying from them.


----------



## Chevman (Oct 16, 2004)

Trails End Lawn said:


> I JUST BOUGHT MY NEW TRUCK A CHEVY 2500 CREW CAB AND AM HAVING A 7.5 WESTERN PRO PLOW PUT ONTO THE TRUCK. I TOLD THE DEALER WHEN I WAS BUYING IT WHAT I WAS GOING TO DO(KEEP THAT IN MIND). I DID HAVE A PERSON FROM ANOTHER DEALERSHIP SAY THAT IF I DO NOT HAVE THE SNOW PLOW PREP PACKAGE ON THE TRUCK THAT MY WARRANTY WILL BE VOID AND I CAN NOT PUT A PLOW ON IT. ALSO HE SAID THAT SINCE I DIDNT GET THE HD PACKAGE ON IT THAT I WILL BE ASKING FOR TROUBLE BY PUTTING A PLOW ON THIS TRUCK. IS ANY OF THIS TRUE FOR GOD SAKES ITS A 3/4 TON TRUCK AND IT CANT HANDLE A PLOW  . THANKS FOR YOUR HELP.


You might want to check out the air bag sensur I think the snow pkg has a different set up for them.


----------



## 4speed (Nov 16, 2003)

My 04 2500hd did not have the plow package either. I plan to put a blizzard 810 on it and I am wondering what I am going to need to do for wiring the lights. Any help?


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

4 Speed ......Ya need to talk to Jerre Herre. He is a member here and a Blizzard guru. Shoot him a PM.

I am not at home right now or I would post his phone # for ya !

I watched a Blizzard with those crazy wings being installed. NICE !

I am not sure on Blizzards wiring set up....I know Fisher and Western have a special plug n play harness for GM rigs with plow prep.

EDIT.........Got it..814 881 4093 Hes in Erie Pa...

...............geo


----------



## 4speed (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks sonjaab, I'll do that.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

4Speed

Your Blizzard will use a custom plug in light adapter harness for your particular truck. I can give you the part number but your dealer should be able to.


----------



## 4speed (Nov 16, 2003)

correction. The plow is an 800 not an 810


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Dave.......Me BAD............I see your posts all the time. Forgot to mention your name to 4 speed also !................geo


----------

